#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-18
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<nigelb> hi, does anyone know how to get in touch with randal?
<dscassel> nigelb: he's in #ubuntu-classroom now. :)
<dscassel> (randall ross, I'm assuming)
<dscassel> Speaking of which, Ubuntu Community Week is on now in #ubuntu-classroom (and on Lernid)...
<nigelb> dscassel: He wasn't around then, which is why I went looking :)
<dscassel> Looks like he made it on time. :)
<dscassel> He doesn't really hang out on IRC much that I can tell...
<nigelb> ah :)
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> anyone there?
<BluesKaj> yup
<dscassel> I'm guessing locodir-users are here as a result of Ubuntu Community Week....
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-19
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<cvillaco__> hey ubuntu loco
<cvillaco__> those were some nice sessions for community week huh?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-20
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi dscassel
<dscassel> Is it as hot up there as it is down here?
<BluesKaj> not quite ...it's cloudy here ...t-storms on the way ..gonna be 28 today ...it was 31 yesterday at 4pm...hotter tomorrow , but no 34 like  you guys
<dscassel> Ubuntu Hour in Waterloo tonight! If anybody's in there area... http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1025/detail/
<BluesKaj> got AC ?
<dscassel> Yup!
<dscassel> Whole Lot-a Gelata has gelato too. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-21
<BobJonkman> ...at Ubuntu Hour with dscassel and txwikinger
<BobJonkman> Both of whom are computerless
<dscassel> Woo!
<ultimoore> hello everyone
<BobJonkman> Hi ultimoore
<ultimoore> oh hey
<ultimoore> i didnt think anyone was online
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel , how's the heat ? :)
<dscassel> Not intolerable yet, but that's coming, I'm sure. :)
<BluesKaj> 28 here already
<dscassel> Just passed 30 here. :) http://ubuntuone.com/p/15eR/
<kenjy> hi guys
<dscassel> Hi kenjy :)
<kenjy> dscassel: hi dude  :)
<kenjy> I would like to study a master degree in Canada but I dream with something related to Linux and OpenSource hehehe
<kenjy> any idea?
<dscassel> What field?  CS? Engineering? Law? Sociology?
<dscassel> What's your undergrad?
<kenjy> dscassel: Iam a Computer Networking Engineer
<kenjy> dscassel: so information technology or computer science should be the field or the area
<dscassel> I'm only a little bit familiar with grad programs, and then only really the University of Waterloo...
<dscassel> The Engineering grad programs there would probably be a better fit.  The CS programs are very theoretical and math-focused.
<kenjy> dscassel: but I have an issue here, months ago I applyed for a Permanent Resident Card, it should be here in January
<dscassel> Ah, and immigration is something I have almost zero exposure too. :)
<kenjy> dscassel: and I don't if I should apply as a PR or International Student
<kenjy> and I don't know* if ...
<dscassel> If you can apply as a resident, that would amost certainly be a lot cheaper..
<kenjy> Engineering grad programs should be the better option
<kenjy> dscassel: the University of Waterloo requires an English test? I mean for Canadian or residents?
<kenjy> you know ... I don't have the best english here and obviously Im not a native speaker ...
<dscassel> kenjy: Both. I had to take the ELPE. :P
<kenjy> dscassel: hahaha okay
<dscassel> What's your native language?
<kenjy> dscassel: spanish :)
<dscassel> Cool. Where you from?
<kenjy> dscassel: Mexico
<kenjy> I have been here for a while but more than a listener hehehe
<kenjy> I mean in the channel
<dscassel> Well, everybody's welcome.  Sorry we're kind of boring. :)
<dscassel> Where are you planning on settling, or have you figured that out yet?
<kenjy> dscassel: I applied to immigrate to Canada last year and now I'm close to finish the process however I am interested in a master degree and well here you usually speak about free software and linux meetings at universities, I would like to study a masters in technology area in a university where  I could find a good and strong free and open source software community as a plus
<dscassel> kenjy: Awesome.
<dscassel> If you're here in October, FSOSS/Toronto Linux Fest is looking for speakers.  First round deadline is this weekend. http://fsoss.senecac.on.ca/2011/PresentationProposal
<dscassel> The Free Software community seems to be a bit diverse and spread out.  We're pretty active here in Waterloo, and I hear there's interesting stuff in Vancouver and Montreal...
<dscassel> Not a lot of people working to bring it all together.  I'm trying, but I'm just one guy. :)
<kenjy> dscassel: tnks for the invitation :D
<kenjy> dscassel: when you say Vancouver you mean at the Vancouver university?
<dscassel> Vancouver the city.
<dscassel> They've got a couple universities.  University of British Columbia and Simon Fraser, I think.
<BluesKaj> university of victoria or uvic , is on vancouver island , small city but very nice
<BluesKaj> son studied there , dunno how techie that school is tho...might worth checking
<kenjy> BluesKaj: okay
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah, I've been to Victoria. Nice place. Haven't been to UVic, tho.
<kenjy> tnks for all your information guys
<dscassel> np. :)
<BluesKaj> but I guess waterloo is the ultratech/computer engineering school in Canada
<dscassel> It's definitely up there, yeah.
<dscassel> Other universities (Toronto, Queen's in Kingston, probably others outside Ontario that I'm less familiar with) also have good engineering programs...
<BluesKaj> I 2worked wth some guys that graduated from waterloo in the 70s ...already had a decent engineering school and reputation by that time
<kenjy> what about the weather? I come from a tropical weather country and I only have been on Vancouver in summer 6 years ago and past january (1month), is the weather really hard in Waterloo?
<dscassel> It's current 34 degrees celcius. :P
<dscassel> The winters can get nasty, but the've been reasonbly mild the last few years.
<dscassel> Still, prepare for snow and really cold (-20 or below) days come January or February.
<dscassel> Vancouver's much milder.  Also much wetter.
<kenjy> dscassel: hoooooooooooooooooooooo my ... -20? wooooooooooooooW
<kenjy> frightening but terrific as a challenge :P
<BluesKaj> kenjy, I live 300km north of dscassel , an we seldom have -20 anymore Jan/feb , even at night
<kenjy> BluesKaj: ain't you from Waterloo? :O
<dscassel> Well, yeah, it doesn't happen very often, but it does happen.
<BluesKaj> no ..never attended university ..except for some Ryerson courses on gas chromatography
<kenjy> is the life in Waterloo expensive for an student?
<dscassel> BluesKaj: There are lots of people in Waterloo who haven't been to university. :)
<dscassel> kenjy: I was never the drinking and partying type, so I can't give you that perspective.
<BluesKaj> went out to work after high school, no student loans in those days ...siter was the smaert one so parents helped her financially
<kenjy> dscassel: I am not the drinking and parying type either
<dscassel> But it's good, I think.  Now even moreso than when I was a student.  If you're not too busy with school, there are plenty of things to get involved in.
<BluesKaj> sister
<kenjy> partying*
<dscassel> Waterloo isn't a big city.  About 500,000 for the whole region (Waterloo proper is only 100,000).
<dscassel> So it may be a bit disappointing for people expecting big city amenities.
<dscassel> But I grew up in a town of 35,000, so it seemed pretty exciting to me. :)
 * BluesKaj lives in a town of 5000 ppl
<BluesKaj> grew up in a city of 50,000 ...it's 100k now
<dscassel> BluesKaj: where's that?
<BluesKaj> Sudbury
<kenjy> dscassel: I sadly live in one of the biggest countries in the world
<BluesKaj> I'm 40 mins outside of Sudbury ... 30 mins from manitoulin island..tourrist trap
<dscassel> Waterloo might seem downright rural (I'm looking out at cornfields from my office window. :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Nice, though.  Save for the mosquitos. :)
<BluesKaj> no real mosquito porblem nowadays ...the odd time , but not a constant thing like previous yrs
<BluesKaj> this heat will wipe them out for a while
<BluesKaj> kenjy, Toronto is just an hour away from Waterloo, if you need to get to the big city occasionally.
<kenjy> BluesKaj: Iam taking all this information into consideration because my first goal was vancouver but waterloo sounds like a good destiny too
<BluesKaj> not like Mexico city , but large enough
<kenjy> BluesKaj: the size of Mexico city its horrible
<dscassel> kenjy: I certainly think so. :)
<BluesKaj> yes , I've seen some documentaries , but I'm sure it has some nice areas
<dscassel> (the part about Waterloo, not Mexico. :)
<kenjy> BluesKaj: for sure
<BluesKaj> never visited there , unfortunately
<dscassel> Back to weather for a minute, this was last winter: http://uwweatherstation.blogspot.com/2011/03/winter-20102011-summary.html
<kenjy> BluesKaj: if yo do one day and I am still here just write me
<kenjy> well guys tnks for all, I will go back later to share whats going on about this
<dscassel> Glad we could help.  See you, kenjy :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-22
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<dscassel> Hey, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<cvillaco_> hi
<BluesKaj> hi cvillaco_
<BluesKaj>  heh , bell internet was down here for 8 hrs . now my IP says NA , located on the 60th parallel on Hudson Bay :) .. http://www.infosniper.net/index.php?ip_address=&map_source=1&overview_map=1&lang=1&map_type=1&zoom_level=7
<cvillaco_> I saw the community week events post by a Ubuntu group on fB and thought i would check out whats going on.
<dscassel> cvillaco_: Welcome back. :D
<BluesKaj> cvillaco_, Ubuntu group on fB ?
<cvillaco_> yes, i think this page is cool
<cvillaco_> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<cvillaco_> it's pretty active and users can post
<cvillaco_> i never have, but i read stuff im interested in if it comes up in my feeds
<dscassel> There's an Ubuntu Canada group on Facebook, but it's been kind of dead since 2007... ^^;
<dscassel> But if someone wanted to take it up again... :)
<willwh> bleh
<willwh> google+ is like facebook for geeks, apparently.
<willwh> if anyone needs an invite - hit me up - happy to fire you one
<willwh> I'm following Linus Torvalds on there
<dscassel> willwh: No equivalent for groups or pages yet, tho.
<willwh> linux kernal 3.0 got pushed last night :]
<cvillaco> hey dscassel, im outside enjoying the weather and my wireless connection was lost
<willwh> dscassel: it'll come
<willwh> :>
<dscassel> willwh: Definitely.
<willwh> haha - zuckerberg is evil and must be resisted
<dscassel> I'm on it, but I haven't figured out what I'm gonna do with it yet.
<willwh> or rather, what he created ;]
<dscassel> I'm pretty firmly ensconsed in Twitter land.  There's stuff about G+ I really like, though.
<dscassel> But it's effort to post everyting in two (or more) places.
<cvillaco> gwibber :p
<dscassel> cvillaco: Doesn't support G+ yet. :)
<cvillaco> haha,  i kid, and i know what you mean
<willwh> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/gallery/2011/jul/20/leopard-attacks-villagers-india#/?picture=377083509&index=0
<willwh> omg^
<willwh> guy with white gloves in the right corner of the first shoot = LOOOOOSER
<willwh> make me think of Jurassic Park.... "SHOOOT HER, SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOT HER"
<willwh> dscassel: np, http://www.startgoogleplus.com/
<willwh> awesome plugin, if you're a chrome user :]
<willwh> it'll thread your twitter and fb is you want.
<cvillaco> lol, crazy.  How about tiger gouges OSX users with new $29.99 update charge :p?
<cvillaco> it is a pretty rich update to be fair..
<willwh> whatever, not interested in apple products
<willwh> jobsy is a huge success - but I won't touch his kit with a barge pole :]
<cvillaco> yeah, linux is way cool.
<cvillaco> i have no reason to use apple products myself.  It is such a constraining system is not my type.
<cvillaco> willwh where abouts are you?
<willwh> beautiful Victoria, BC :)
<willwh> I'm fae Edinburgh, Scotland though
<willwh> not a native ;)
<willwh> johanbr: ! :D
<johanbr> hey there!
<cvillaco> ohh i hear Edinburgh is a famous place in Scotland isnt it?
 * dscassel is distracted by work.
<willwh> cvillaco: it's the capital :)
<dscassel> cvillaco: Used to be worse. OSX upgrades used to be more frequent and $129.
 * dscassel got off that turnip truck.
 * genii-around makes some coffee
<cvillaco> i understand, but this is just an update, not an upgrade i think.
<dscassel> cvillaco: I only did the upgrade once. Jaguar, I think? 10.4, anyway.  It wasn't much at it was $129.
<dscassel> Then Apple decided it didn't really care about computers anymore and I decided to go 100% ubuntu. :)
<cvillaco> yeah, i mean i think the windows os upgrades are the same price.  but i'm off that as much as I can be.  I'm almost 100% ubuntu
<cvillaco> i agree apple doesnt care about computing much anymore.  They are foucsed on advertising alot i think, and outsourcing
<cvillaco> which is not an unheard of strategy or anything.
<dscassel> They seem to be doing well enough...
<cvillaco> yeah,
<cvillaco> im glad android came into the mobile picture though, claiming most of the smartphone market and putting steve jobs in a publicly foul mood
<genii-around> I wonder if anyone is still working on MeeGo
<cvillaco> trying to patent touch gestures on mobile devices after android handset releases raised eyebrows i think.
<dscassel> genii-around: Nokia isn't. I think Intel might be, tho.  They're still working on clutter, at least.
<dscassel> cvillaco: I think that stuff is mostly business as usual.
<cvillaco> yeah, dog eat dog
<cvillaco> hey dscassel what is required to be a loCo canada team member?
<cvillaco> like, are there responsibilities beyond just being a fan, supporting the idea of a local team, following policey and meeting other fans?
<cvillaco> i think ubuntu is great, and wouldnt mind just metaphorically carrying an ubuntu sign.  i live pretty far from the major centers
<willwh> cvillaco: I just cover my laptop in ubuntu / drupal stickers :P
<willwh> and sit and hack in cafe's ;D
<cvillaco> haha cool
<cvillaco> i hear drupal is great
<cvillaco> are you apart of the local team then willwh?
<dscassel> cvillaco: Officially, you need to sign the code of conduct.  Joining the Ubuntu Canada group on launchpad is a plus as well.
<dscassel> cvillaco: In practice, just hanging out here or on the mailing list is probably sufficient. :)
<willwh> cvillaco: I am, yes
<dscassel> And, of course, running events elevates you to a position of power and authority. (for what it's worth) :D
<willwh> and I go to the Victoria Drupal users meetup monthly too
<willwh> although there really isn't an active ubuntu chapter in Victoria
<dscassel> willwh: I keep talking to people in Victoria.
<dscassel> You guys need to get together. :)
<dscassel> (I'm pretty sure it's not just you, either)
<cvillaco> :willwh I hear Drupal is great.  Later this summer im going to be reading through the wordpress documentation.  I hear drupal is the big open source cms.
<cvillaco> ok dscassel.  I will follow the wiki instructions to apply.
<willwh> http://www.jolokia.org/ <- wunnerful
<cvillaco> whats this jolokia?
<willwh>  well, it's JMX with JSON over http.......
<willwh> u
<willwh> uh*
<willwh> java "Stuff" :)
 * genii-around stuffs some java
<willwh> genii-around: :D
<willwh> how goes mate?
<genii-around> willwh: Not bad, first day back from vacation
 * genii-around slides BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around , thanks :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Anytime of course!
<cvillaco> dscassel thanks for the support and information on the Canada loCo team.  Can send you a PM?  I think I need some clarification.
<cvillaco> or is anyone available atm to give me a hand?
<MagicFab> cvillaco, what can we help you with ?
<cvillaco> Hi MagicFab I had some questions on signing the Code of Conduct
<willwh> cvillaco: I'm here too now... :]
<willwh> I can also assist
<cvillaco> ok, are you ok for me to shoot a pm willwh :-)
<willwh> absolutely
<MagicFab> sorry, gotta run
<willwh> o/
<willwh> I got him MagicFab :)
<MagicFab> sorry!!! unexpected madness w/kids :)
<willwh> np!!
<dscassel> cvillaco: Send away!
<willwh> dscassel: I take it that the ubuntu ca loco drupal install is totally seperate?
<willwh> i.e. I'll need to create a user account?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-23
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<frnasani_attotec> hello
<frnasani_attotec> any body here
<frnasani_attotec> *__*
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-24
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dscassel> 10am is still early for me on a Sunday. :P
<dscassel> Aw, I think I teared up a little. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA2kqAIOoZM&feature=youtu.be
<SIR_Taco> hello
<johanbr> hi there
<SIR_Taco> hello johanbr
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-17
 * khoover is away: adios, jakr.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-18
<jlamothe> Has anyone else installed today's Firefox update and found that SSL certificates can no longer be read properly.  Everything is OK except for the name of the person who controls the key which comes up as (Unknown).  It's been the same across several websites this morning.
<jlamothe> ...and there should probably be a question mark somewhere in there.  :P
<jlamothe> It seems it's not just Ubuntu; Firefox on my Windows machine is doing the same thing... but if you click on "View Certificate" it shows everything okay.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-21
<xorfish> Hello!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-15
<azend_> quiet in here lately
<azend_> we need some Ubuntu action! :D
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-16
<philipballew> azend_, Lets make it happen!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-18
<BobJonkman> Hi azend: Are you still considering hosting an Ubuntu Hour?
<azend> BobJonkman: yup
<azend> still need to figure out what you do in one of those though
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-19
<BobJonkman> azend: The usual thing when folks with a common interest get together.  Argue politics, religion and sport, and maybe the topic of common interest too.  Drink coffee if there's coffee, eat egg rolls if there's egg rolls.
<azend> I can argue :D
<BobJonkman> azend: So, gotta date and/or venue in mind?  I'm hoping you'll say 8:00pm on Thursday, 25 July to coincide with the IRC meeting...
<azend> Thursdays are curry night at the Pennywhistle :)
<azend> BobJonkman: maybe then I can finally make the wiki page :P
<BobJonkman> azend: Is curry night at the Pennywhistle an obstacle to holding Ubuntu Hour, or an excuse to hold one?
<azend> bit of both
<BobJonkman> :p that doesn't help!
<azend> curry night means that it will be busier but there will be unlimited curry! :)
<azend> I think it will be fun
<BobJonkman> ...and don't let the lack of an Ubuntu Hour prevent you from creating a Wiki page
<azend> meeting is at 7?
<BobJonkman> OK!
<BobJonkman> or was that a question?
<azend> question :P
<azend> when is the meeting?
 * BobJonkman checks the wiki
<azend> that's on the wiki?
<BobJonkman> 7:00pm EDT
<azend> man I've really got to check that out
<azend> alright
<azend> 7-9 at the pennywhistle pub
<BobJonkman> The meeting announcement and agenda are on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<BobJonkman> Yay!  Will you add this to the Ubuntu-ca LoCo page?
<BobJonkman> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<azend> sure
<BobJonkman> multi-Yay!
<azend> assuming I don't break the launchpad sso this time :P
<BobJonkman> Uh oh.  What did you do?
<azend> I have no idea
<azend> last time it took me like 5 tries to log in
<azend> each time I would log in successfully and then it would think I'm not logged in
<BobJonkman> The login goes through multiple pages of redirects.  Sometimes it's slow
<BobJonkman> Need to have cookies turned on, I think.
<BobJonkman> And maybe Javascript.
<BobJonkman> The SSO has to preserve state from one page to another, across multiple sites
<azend> yeah I expect that
<azend> it just didn't like me
 * azend pretends to be a web dev
<azend> you guys have met at Cafe Pyrus eh?
<azend> is it any good?
<BobJonkman> I like Pyrus - good food (all vegetarian), but too exotic for some Ubuntu Hour attendees
<BobJonkman> Also, the one Ubuntu Hour we've had there it was pretty loud.
<BobJonkman> And the signage outside was invisible, so one person wandered around for a long time, and finally called me. Turns out it was right across the street.
<BobJonkman> But I'll go back there.  Maybe not for Ubuntu Hour, but definitely for lunch or a snack or just to sit in a cool place with good (if loud) music
<BobJonkman> Also, they have electrical outlets under the tables against the wall.  Good for laptops and electric razors
<azend> BobJonkman: last time I went to Pyrus they were out of pretty much everything on the menu and totally screwed up my change
<azend> Just wondering how other people felt about it
<BobJonkman> I think Pyrus has a strong following among a small(ish) population
<BobJonkman> So those who like it, like it very much.
<azend> BobJonkman: event posted and email sent
<BobJonkman> Saw the e-mail.  Great!
<azend> now all we need is ze pictures!
<BobJonkman> I can take some fuzzy camera shots.  @laurelrusswurm will probably bring her camera
<BobJonkman> s/camera shots/phonecam shots/
<azend> I wonder if we can bang out an ubuntu phone app in that time
<azend> I don't know anything about ubuntu phone dev though
<BobJonkman> I suspect any codefest would take more time, at least four or five hours
<BobJonkman> And even then my experience is that you only end up with a proof-of-concept, not a usable product.
<azend> we could make a smiley face app
<azend> whenever you click the screen, a smiley face appears :)
<BobJonkman> And if you're not familiar with the dev tools or environment you may not have more than a dummy mockup
<azend> that is true
<BobJonkman> Yup, like a smiley face.  That took an experienced professional developer like dscassel a few hours to do, when learning the Android development environment.
<azend> yeah but android is a pain in the ass
<azend> I've done android dev and it isn't very intuitve
<azend> The dev tools alone take an hour or more to download on a fast connection
<BobJonkman> I really need to get back into coding
<BobJonkman> I frittered away a chance to learn OS development from singpolyma
<BobJonkman> He's running a course at Kwartzlab every thursday in July and August.
<azend> I heard
<azend> sounds intense and awesome
<BobJonkman> I wouldn't mind seeing an Android development env
<BobJonkman> Something you could show off?
<azend> maybe another time
<BobJonkman> :)
<BobJonkman> OK...
<azend> I hear they're changing around the tooling a bit
<azend> moving stuff over to IntelliJ
<BobJonkman> ??? Never heard of that
<azend> it looks pretty cool but it does a lot of stuff for you
<azend> I'm not sure how OK I am with that
<azend> convenient yes butm when you have to track down a bug, you don't know where to look
<BobJonkman> That's the kind of "helpful" that leads to code bloat
<azend> yup
<azend> and if everyone does the exact same thing, why force them to write it every time
<azend> just integrate a great version into the sdk in the first place
<azend> or find a reason not to need it
<BobJonkman> When everyone does the exact same thing, that's what code libraries are for
<BobJonkman> OK, I'm calling it a night.
<BobJonkman> "It's a night"
<BobJonkman> :)
<azend> This isn't a night!
<azend> 3AM is a night ;)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-21
<prova2107> bon vespre
<azend> BobJonkman: thanks for tweeting
<azend> BobJonkman: are you over ssl
<azend> and if you are, can you PM me your pgp public key?
<jlamothe> Why does it matter being over SSL to e-mail a public key?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-07-19
<Aki-Thinkpad> Hey fellow canadians
<Aki-Thinkpad> Anyone here interested in providing input to my ubuntu sdk plugin for pair programming? I'd enjoy the company, and right now I am creating a flow chart
#ubuntu-ca 2015-07-18
<LarryB> Hello
#ubuntu-ca 2017-07-19
<tich> Hi. I've got a bit of problem that i need to sort out... I was making a live-usb of ubuntu on a flash drive and accidentally started the install on the wrong drive (my partners storage device). i pulled the device and i am certain that the vast majority of the data is still on it but it won't mount. any ideas? any simple fixes (fingers crossed)? or suggestions to other irc's i should ask at?
<tich> at this point anything would be appreciated :-)
#ubuntu-ca 2019-07-18
<est12> hello
<est12> someone around ^
#ubuntu-ca 2020-07-13
<jp> hi all !!!
